# How to collect all 150 Pokemon in Pokedex 3D



## Jake (Jun 12, 2011)

The method is simple and is easily do-able for anyone. Okay, so you want to fill up your Pokedex, but you can't be bothered going on every single day to see what you've obtained via SpotPass? simple... Just put your 3DS into sleep mod. you should have obtained 3 new pokemon via spot pass. then go into the settings of your DS and put the date forward. You can then collect another 3 Pokemon in the same day, you can do this as much as you want and will easily fill up your Dex.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol, did that.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2011)

Nintendo isn't very smart


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Nintendo isn't very smart


 
They also didn't expect many people to spoil the fun of collecting them all.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2011)

there is no fun collecting them in Australia. no streetpass. boring.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 15, 2011)

Alternatively, point your camera at this:


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tortimer said:


> Alternatively, point your camera at this:


 
Hey thanks


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2011)

No. That's wrong. It doesn't unlock their data.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 15, 2011)

...Yeah it does, though. I've used it and have collected new data doing so.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2011)

Only for the Legendary Pokemon, as for the others it scans their code and increases the chance of getting them via Spotpass/


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 15, 2011)

For real? I could swear I've got some Pokemon now that I didn't have before and I haven't done any of that Spotpass stuff. But, you sound far more informed about this stuff than I, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tortimer said:


> Alternatively, point your camera at this:


 Does anyone have the final 4???


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2011)

They will be released when Nintendo decides to release them.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Only for the Legendary Pokemon, as for the others it scans their code and increases the chance of getting them via Spotpass/


 you can if you scan 3 a day then you can choose those 3 to be sent through


----------

